# DLP Movie Theaters....



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

This http://www.cinemaworldonline.com/vero.asp just opened here in Zero Beach. They claim "DLP Projection by Technicolor". I have a DLP projector with a 100" screen haning from my ceiling. What's the technology behind the theater projector vs. my 720P ceiling mounted projector? Obviously it's more than 720P (I hope) and a bit brighter. http://www.tcpalm.com/news/2008/may/09/online-wwwcinema-worldonlinecom/


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It depends on the technology. Christie lists resolutions up to 2048x1080p on its web site. As far as brightness it is comparable to traditional film projection (which isn't as bright as you think, it's pitch dark in the room)

http://www.christiedigital.com/AMEN/Products/christieCineIPM2K.htm

That doesn't seem incredibly high but remember you are a lot further than you would be at home. I've seen digital projection from a Christie 2K projector and it is quite good, as good or better than a pristine 35mm print, although not as good I'd say as IMAX or even 70mm.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

AFAIK... we only have 1 theater here in Memphis using DLP projectors... http://www.malco.com/index.php?page=Cinemas&show_cinema=81

not sure what they are using... but it sure looks good!!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Theater projection systems are typically three-gun units (versus color wheels). The native aspect ratios are significantly different too.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The theater grade DLP projectors are nothing like we use a home. They have a 16-microsecond pixel response time and 35 trillion colors. They are very bright, clean and crisp. A while back I went to see a Disney Digital 3D presentation at a local DLP cinema and it looked fantastic!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

harsh said:


> Theater projection systems are typically three-gun units (versus color wheels). The native aspect ratios are significantly different too.


You are correct Sir. the DLP Cinema projectors use three DMDs and a Prism. I understand they require the same convergence control as CRT TVs. I peeked into "Superman Returns" at the Harkins Arrowhead and it looked great. Harkins just opened an all DLP multiplex here in Phoenix.
http://www.dlp.com/includes/demo_flash.aspx


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

Haven't seen the hardware behind the technology but..

I saw my first DLP theater film on this past Christmas Day... Alien V Predator1, the film wasnt that great but the picture was incredible.

Haven't seen the screen in a theater look that good since they stopped use gas powered projection equipment.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The best part is there is no wear and tear to the movie. It will look the same after 1000 showings as it did the 1st. It also makes for, as the promos said for Episode II, perfect clones for DVD/BD. I was so PO'd when I bought the original Godfather box set when it came out. It looked like they used a print that was 30 years old and was ran everyday and was recorded in an echo chamber.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

They are also using resolutions higher than standard HD.

One "feature" of these systems is they can show the same commercials you see on televison.


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

dave1234 said:


> They are also using resolutions higher than standard HD.
> 
> One "feature" of these systems is they can show the same commercials you see on televison.


Not to mention live broadcasts, assuming the theater has the bandwidth to support it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

So, is the movie stored on a computer or a disc of some kind.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Richard King said:


> So, is the movie stored on a computer or a disc of some kind.


I believe so. I have also heard they can stream them via corporate LAN (OC 3/12)


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

There are 3-4 DLP cinemas here in Boston.
In fact one of them shows Red Sox games in HD on a semi-regular basis, they are quite popular (for now).
The improvement in movies in these theaters is akin to the improvement seen at home on a DVD over a VCR
Boeing is one of the leading digital cinema distributors now.
They transmit the movie files via satellite to the server at each theater location


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's a website that will tell you where to find dlp theaters:

http://www.dlp.com/cinema/default.aspx


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

dbconsultant said:


> Here's a website that will tell you where to find dlp theaters:
> 
> http://www.dlp.com/cinema/default.aspx


But, that isn't a full list of digital cinemas, just of ones that use Texas Instrument's DLP projectors, because we have 3 digital screens in my area and according to that the closest DLP theater is about 90 miles away.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

D*HR-20 said:


> But, that isn't a full list of digital cinemas, just of ones that use Texas Instrument's DLP projectors, because we have 3 digital screens in my area and according to that the closest DLP theater is about 90 miles away.


_All_ DLP display devices are built on Texas Instruments' DLP "chips".


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I just saw _Iron Man_ on a DLP screen and it was great. Imagine the experience of seeing _Spider-Man _or _Pirates of the Caribbean_ on Blu-Ray on a good 1080p TV and enlarge it. Almost too real.


----------

